
Jolly Roger Telephone Co - jerryhuang100
http://jollyrogertelephone.com/
======
hwstar
I've been doing something like this for years with Asterisk. When people call
and I don't recognise their number, I ask them to enter a random 3 digit code
to complete the call.

This is highly effective at getting rid of telemarketers and political
robocalls because the system they use does not connect a real human on their
end until you speak. By the time the human is connected, they missed the 3
digit code, and the call is dumped after a timeout.

